# Leopard gecko weight/age



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on what a leopard gecko (one with none of the size enhancing morph genes) should weigh during various stages of its life? What size is the average hatchling? At what age are they considered an adult and what weight should they be at this point? Does their weight remain pretty constant after this point?

I ask because a gecko was donated to me by a friend and I have no idea how old he is. There is lots of information out there on their basic care and needs but weights and age seem to be skipped. He was bought at Hamm in March and I would say he is about the same size now as he was then. Now he is 55g. I know you can't give an accurate age but going by this can you at least give his minimum age?


Lastly...I didn't realise they could jump :-o he did a monster jump in the air yesterday to grab a locust off of me.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

*weight/size*

Hi, it`s really hard to give general guides as to leos length/weight according to age etc, as they all individual and it fluctuates greatly.
A hatchling `usually` weighs around 4 gram (whether male or female) and they can be a few inches in length, but their weight after this depends on what they are being fed and their genes. 
A leo is generally considered an adult between the ages 10 - 14 month, females become sexually mature later than males, who can reproduce from around 6 months of age. A female should never be mated who weighs less than 50g and is below about a year in age - it`s just too much stress for her body, and can cause all sorts of problems.
An adult female usually weighs between 50g and about 65g - though there are exceptions. Breeding affects this as they lose a lot of weight producing their eggs. A healthy male (in my opinion) should weigh between 65g and anywhere upto 90g. But like I said, each leo is different.
From the sounds of it, you`re leo is either quite skinny or isn`t fully grown. I`d estimate at 55g it`s around 7-8 month old (but that`s just going off the leos I have/had). And in answer to your question, an adult males weight should remain fairly constant if all factors remain the same ie food, heat, viv, health etc. But an adult females weight can fluctuate quite dramatically, so it`s essential they are very well fed during, and after the breeding season to build them up.
Really hope this helps.


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've always gone by the rule that as long as while they're young to not worry how much they weigh as long as it steadily increases each time you weigh them. Some mature fully when still young compared to others who can take months and months to reach "full" length and weight. 

Pictures may be better to guess at age rather than weight because it could be a faster growing or slow growing etc. An example of different weights is between Magnum and Jimmy.

I got Magnum when he was around 6months old and he was practically fully grown and very heavy, whereas Jimmy at 6 months and now at 8 months is still half of Magnum's size and weight. I'm not worried about it because Jimmy's been putting on weight steadily, he has no problems shedding, eats like a trooper and is active. He's a happy lil boy and that's all that matters lol. 

Slightly off tangent there, sorry. But yes, pictures may help more.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

If he is 55g and he hasnt grown since he was brought id personally say he would have to be at least 10 months when you got him max age could be anything tbh.
Leos are considered adult at about a year old and considered ready to breed at 55+ grams for females.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

I only got him recently so I can't accurately say how much he weighed back in March when my friend got him. I wouldn't say he is sinny though...his body is quite lean but he's got a pretty full tail. I guess all I can do is wait and see if he puts on weight? If he doesn't then I should assume he is a small adult and over 10 months and if he does put on weight then he is younger than 10 months?


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Haha :lol2:, well yeah really - it`s either one or the other! He`s either still growing or he`s a small adult, like you said you`re just gonna have to wait and see really! (I should have just put that first time round and saved myself a long post!).


----------

